# Valley Fever



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

I would just like to bring your attention to an article/short report written by a member of the forum, tkmafox2, who sadly lost her Vizsla to the illness.

You can find the article by clicking here or in the Articles section on the right side of the page.


----------

